# Want to Play Football?



## danrodgersuae (Jun 5, 2014)

If you've recently moved to Dubai and want to get involved in an Expat Football team then please let me know. 

We run to two in the local Dubai Amateur Football League and it's a good standard, one team is a vets team for players over 35. 

Also we are looking for any companies who want to attract new business for sponsorship.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

danrodgersuae said:


> If you've recently moved to Dubai and want to get involved in an Expat Football team then please let me know.
> 
> We run to two in the local Dubai Amateur Football League and it's a good standard, one team is a vets team for players over 35.
> 
> Also we are looking for any companies who want to attract new business for sponsorship.


American Football? I live in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## benlounissi (Jun 20, 2014)

hi guys 
i just moved to dubai and i'm looking for a team to play football with, i'm 39 i can play any position on the right. here is my cel phone number : /snip/cheers


----------

